# transplanting



## Maggie (Jan 27, 2002)

I was told winter is the time to do most of your transplanting, especially trees and shrubs. Is it the same for ornamental grasses? Pompas and Monkey grasses? When is the ideal time to move them?


Thanks for the info on the apple trees!

Maggie


----------



## rickbrower (Feb 16, 2002)

*grasses*

I have read that the best time to transplant ornamental grasses is in the spring, but I don't see why winter transplanting would hurt. sorry, not much help, I can't lay my hands on my grasses file.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 17, 2002)

I don't know about dormancy but i dont think there would be a problem.

The best time to move grasses in early fall when the temps are not high and there is adequate soil moisture. This allows the root system to establish. Second best is spring time so that there is enough time for the roots to establish before the heat of summer.

As always, try to get as much root system as possible. Most of htses plants are stolon propigators so there will not be a problem with real wide root system. this is why the grow in clump.

The other catagory of grass is rhizom propigators (rhizomaciouse?). If you've weeded bluegrass out of a garden you know what that is.


----------

